# Hyatt Gold Passport dumps Hawthorn Suites



## tahoeJoe (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from Gold Passport (GP).    Hyatt sold the parent company that owns Hawthorn Suites and Hawthorn Suites will no longer participate in the GP program. This is a real shame since Hawthorn Suites only required 3000 points for a free night, the best deal in the GP program. For HVC owners that converted their weeks to GP points this is a let down and further degrades the value of GP points. 

No new reservations using GP points will be allowed. Existing reservations using GP points will be honored till Oct 18, 2008. It sounds like existing reservations for Hawthorn Suites stays after Oct 18 will be converted into paying stays, gee thanks Hyatt, how considerate! :annoyed: 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 19, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I just got an e-mail from Gold Passport (GP).    Hyatt sold the parent company that owns Hawthorn Suites and Hawthorn Suites will no longer participate in the GP program. This is a real shame since Hawthorn Suites only required 3000 points for a free night, the best deal in the GP program. For HVC owners that converted their weeks to GP points this is a let down and further degrades the value of GP points.
> 
> No new reservations using GP points will be allowed. Existing reservations using GP points will be honored till Oct 18, 2008. It sounds like existing reservations for Hawthorn Suites stays after Oct 18 will be converted into paying stays, gee thanks Hyatt, how considerate! :annoyed:
> 
> -TJ


TJ,

I personally would not ever convert my timeshare hyatt points to GP points unless iIgot into a real bind with old Hyatt points ready to expire.

Just my thoughts and 2 cents.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2008)

Hyatt have bought AmeriSuite and redone them for Hyatt Places and they are nicer than Hawthorn Suites.   But the value of Hawthorn Suites is better since they are over 2x for Hyatt Place but it depends on the property since some were real dumps.


----------

